# Northern Tool / Northstar sprayer pumps



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

So after three years the pump on the my 21 gal Northstar sprayer is acting up. I think the valves in the pump head are not sealing properly. At first it wouldn't prime, so I gave it a shot of water up the suction end from a hose and it took off and worked well for a few tankfuls. Then it did it again, and again it would work if given a shot from the hose, but this time after getting just a few air bubbles it looses prime and won't pull from the tank at all. So I took apart the pump head and checked and cleaned the valves, all looks fine, put it back together, same.... I hop on the Northern tool website and don't find the valve body listed, but I do find a whole pump head assembly, backordered... I find parts diagrams and get a number for the valve body... gotta call them to order, not on the website.

So I start looking on Google for the part #. Long story short I figure out that the pumps are manufactured by Everflo https://everflopump.com/ as a private label for Northern Tool. They are the exact same pumps, just colored and stickered differently, and they can be had under the Everflo name for about 60% of the cost.

Northern Tool 2.2 GPM pump 2682272 is Everflo EF2200QA
Northern Tool 3.0 GPM pump 2683062 is Everflo EF3000QA
Northern Tool 4.0 GPM pump 2684062 is Everflo EF4000QA

My 2.2GPM from Northern Tool or Amazon is $89+shipping. The Everflo branded version, quick connects, wiring pigtails and everything is $50 on Amazon with prime shipping. Long story short I have a new valve body coming from Sprayer Depot. I'm pondering getting an entire spare pump from Amazon, since they take 3 minutes to swap with the quick connects, you only have to lift the 4 screws that hold it to the tank and unplug the power, nobody wants to be stuck with a full or partial tank of chem and no way to apply it. I'm not sure if I want to keep the 2.2 or step up to bigger. I'm pretty sure if I step up to any of the larger pumps I'll have to punch a new hole in the tank for the regulator return line, since the larger pumps have a wider pump head which will shift the regulator over a bit.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Dkrem said:


> So after three years the pump on the my 21 gal Northstar sprayer is acting up. I think the valves in the pump head are not sealing properly. At first it wouldn't prime, so I gave it a shot of water up the suction end from a hose and it took off and worked well for a few tankfuls. Then it did it again, and again it would work if given a shot from the hose, but this time after getting just a few air bubbles it looses prime and won't pull from the tank at all. So I took apart the pump head and checked and cleaned the valves, all looks fine, put it back together, same.... I hop on the Northern tool website and don't find the valve body listed, but I do find a whole pump head assembly, backordered... I find parts diagrams and get a number for the valve body... gotta call them to order, not on the website.
> 
> So I start looking on Google for the part #. Long story short I figure out that the pumps are manufactured by Everflo https://everflopump.com/ as a private label for Northern Tool. They are the exact same pumps, just colored and stickered differently, and they can be had under the Everflo name for about 60% of the cost.
> 
> ...


Great write up, I'm definitely going to.a bigger pump this winter. Probably the 5.5 gpm and I never thought about the pump head being wider, so that will definitely change the regulator position. I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get their.

I agree with your position of having two of them. As of now I have two pumps and regulators on hand. Makes a switch out simple. Did you have to.call everflo to get a price because there no way to buy on their website???


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Great write up, I'm definitely going to.a bigger pump this winter. Probably the 5.5 gpm and I never thought about the pump head being wider, so that will definitely change the regulator position. I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get their.
> 
> I agree with your position of having two of them. As of now I have two pumps and regulators on hand. Makes a switch out simple. Did you have to.call everflo to get a price because there no way to buy on their website???


Doesn't seem they sell direct, get your part number or name and punch it into google. You'd be looking for the EF5500-QA. from the website it looks like the 3GPM and up have the same head size, I don't know what you currently have.

EDIT: Sprayer depot has it:
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/ef5500-qa-everflo-12v-diaphragm-pump-w-quick-attach-ports


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great info. Thanks for the write-up.


----------

